# help please, confused and need answers



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello everybody

I am sorry that when i come to this site i am the one asking questions and not giving any answers - don't think i have much to share as i am so new to it all and still learning - i am very grateful for the answers i already have received but hey, as usual i have a few more

i am single and gay, 34 and embarking on this roller coaster of a journey

I know that i can't get anything on the nhs as I am single and gay (don't get me started on that!!!!!) however my gp is quite nice and understanding - i have started the necessary blood tests to check if i ovulate, check if i have any stds (hopefully all will be clear there) and my hormones etc - all will be finished by mid january 09. Then my GP will refer me to the fertility clinic in ly area (oxford). 

i have heard about a few women going abroad as it is cheaper - all i have read on this site is about going abroad for egg donors and ivf. i am hoping and am confident enough that i probably don't need ivf and that i am producing eggs. i realise that iui is cheaper than ivf; is this why women go abroad for ivf but not iui or do women go abroad for iui too and is it worthwhile?

can i also ask, if i am fertile and able to conceive is iui the only option i have? 

if any of you have been abroad for iui, please tell me where, when that was, what you thought; i'll then contact the hospital/clinic and ask them for further info. 

i am saving money at the moment and need to loose a stone as well but would like to get the ball rolling by around April or May 2009 - i want to have an idea of what to do before that so that i know for sure how much to save up.

that's making me think of another question, sorry, for those of you who have had to save money to start treatment, have you saved enough for one try at a time with time in between tries or have you saved enough to try several times in a row as i realise that it doesn't usually work the first time round.

thank you so much for your help in advance - i have posted the same on the gay and lesbian section to maximise the replies.

thanks a lot 

F x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi there

Not sure that I'll be much help...as still fairly new to this but about to do my 1st IUI. I'm planning to do three natural IUI's in a row as i think its supposed to be good to do them consecutively and I'm pretty sure its not going to happen 1st time!  I'm doing that at LWC and it is very expensive, i know there are a couple of people who've done IUI at Reprofit, I'm not sure if they have their own sperm bank and if its anonymous only as I think a few people import their own sperm there.  I've considered changing to them after my 3 goes here as even with flights its a lot cheaper but for me it will be the issue of using an open ID donor and sorting that out.  

even if you are fertile you can still do IVF, basically the percentage rates are higher...IUI for me (aged 36) is only about 10 - 15% a go whereas IVF would be nearer 40%, but IVF is considerably more expensive but you have to way up the cost of 3 IUI's with the cost of one go of IVF which probably have the same stats rates. It's all so complicated isn't it!

And remember there are a couple of people on here who have conceived on their 5/6/7th IUI so it is possible, I think it depends on what you'd rather try.

maybe you could save for 3 attempts then re-evaluate. The cheapest place I found for IUI was Leicester Royal Infirmary but I didn't get on well there, and didn't feel that they gave much info re donors but other people have had better experiences.

good luck with it all...hope this has helped a bit!  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Frenchy,

I know a lot of the girls on here have used Brno and love the place.  It is a lot cheaper than the UK altho their sperm donors are anon.  If that's an issue you can import sperm from the European Sperm Bank and use a known donor.  A few have chosen this route too and imported direct to Czech (Alot cheaper than importing to the UK - which is what I did).  
If I could (age and old eggs not on my side) I would've tried IUI first, however its not until I did the tests that I found out this was not going to be an option.  The one thing with this journey is to remain flexible as our bodies do play strange tricks at the most crucial moments!  Bless Them!!  
Good luck, I'm sure you'll find the best route for you.  
Take care R x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I think how much to save comes down to the clinic that you use and the treatment that you have. DIUI is relatively cheap, DIVF more expensive, DIVF with Egg share is often a lot less expensive as the clinics need donor eggs. Lou had a bad experience at Leicester with DIUI, I got twins on my first cycle so really can't complain. My advice is shop around, be open to any suggestions and SAVE like mad. If the treatment doesn't bleed you dry then your little bundle of joy soon will(!)
Best of luck hun and never be afraid to ask questions. If we don't know the answer, someone usually knows someone who does.
Sam x


----------

